# Outfitter Suggestions



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

If one were to go to one of the Pay to Hunt outfits or ranches in and around the Mott area, which one would you choose??
Cannonball seems to have the area locked up, but if you want to go unguided, they're out of the question.
I dont mind having to have a guide, but would rather pay to have lodging and access to some quality cover, without the guide seeing what a bad shot I am.
Any suggestions????


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

You don't need a outfitter.

HCW


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

jurso said:


> If one were to go to one of the Pay to Hunt outfits or ranches in and around the Mott area, which one would you choose??
> Cannonball seems to have the area locked up, but if you want to go unguided, they're out of the question.
> I dont mind having to have a guide, but would rather pay to have lodging and access to some quality cover, without the guide seeing what a bad shot I am.
> Any suggestions????


http://www.mottnd.com/huntingfishing.htm


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Please do not support the outfitters. It is not necessary. There is plenty of private and public land to hunt on all you need to do is ask.

By supporting the outfitter industry all you will be doing is killing the tradition of hunting as we know it.

Pick up a PLOTS map when you get here or check it out online at the NDGF website. It will give you a good idea on where to start. Good luck and enjoy your time in ND.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I agree with *HuntNFish* and *Ace* Outfitters are not needed to enjoy ND. You don't pay for sex do you? Why pay to hunt?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

jurso, don't even think about it!! It is not needed!! If you can't shoot a few birds this year on your own there is no need to hunt anymore. IMO!!

Why are you even entertaining the though? Just wondering.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks All & Jiffy,

I hear ya on the outfitter deal guys.. Really, I do.
my plan is to head to Watford City area ( Have a Motel already lined up ) and hunt whatever Public land I can find..
Then, I plan to try to contact some of the locals on potential landowners I can ask permission from...
My thinking is, If Watford City area (Mckenzie cty ) isnt a good area, I was going to use the outfitters( for a day or two ) as a last resort before heading back home.
Not knowing the area at all, I figure it'll be a day or so just to get the bearings on where to go etc.
That's all, just trying to make things easier is all...
I'm bringing the 22-250 and will offer the locals some coyote removal services for the option to bird hunt on the land as well.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Watford has a good number of pheasants this year. Head any direction and you should find some birds. South and west of town has a few more posted signs but there still is some public access. Some of the landowners should let a guy in if your willing to knock on doors. Don't be afraid to hunt some of the badlands areas either, they hold plenty of roosters, Badland roosters as we call them. Hard walking but they are there. Good luck. Also don't be afraid to hunt up along the lake shore, lots of cover with the low water.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> my plan is to head to Watford City area ( Have a Motel already lined up ) and hunt whatever Public land I can find..


This year on opener, the WC area showcased the LEAST AMOUNT of posted land I have ever seen in that area in the last five years. You really should have no problem finding land to hunt, and no problem with birds. There's not much for PLOTS, (head more toward Alex to find open PLOTS) but a large amount of unposted land.

Good luck, I think you'll enjoy Watford City!


----------

